# Interpretation of a symbol



## David612 (Apr 16, 2019)

I’m curious to how you gents interpret the equilateral Triangle contained within the point within a circle as per the attached picture (though it lacks the point)


----------



## coachn (Apr 16, 2019)

David612 said:


> I’m curious to how you gents interpret the equilateral Triangle contained within the point within a circle as per the attached picture (though it lacks the point)


Interpretation out of context is paramount to malpractice.  What is the context?


----------



## David612 (Apr 16, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> In the Kabbalistic  Tree of Life we have the Point within the Square, the Point within the Triangle and the Point within the Circle.
> 
> The Tree fits on the human so that the square and triangle are on the shoulders and the circle is just above the head - being the chakra just above the crown chakra.  Hence when a Freemason operates from the chakra above the crown chakra his/her consciousness is such that s/he cannot err in matters of importance.


Interesting-
I came to a similar conclusion however I’m not versed in Chakras, with the circumpunct being the bounds of ones actions and the triangle being a sign of the Devine.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 16, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> In the Kabbalistic  Tree of Life we have the Point within the Square, the Point within the Triangle and the Point within the Circle.
> 
> The Tree fits on the human so that the square and triangle are on the shoulders and the circle is just above the head - being the chakra just above the crown chakra.  Hence when a Freemason operates from the chakra above the crown chakra his/her consciousness is such that s/he cannot err in matters of importance.



Wich of the kabbalistic teachers uses chakras in their explanation?

How are Chokhmah and Binah connected with the square and triangle?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 17, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> >Wich of the kabbalistic teachers uses chakras in their explanation?
> 
> The Kabbalah is one perspective on Reality.  Sometimes two different viewpoints allow a 3D understanding.
> 
> ...



Kabbalah means tradition and diffrent teachers have diffrent interpatations of things. Nathan of Gazas idea of thoughfull/thoughtless light is one of the ideas.

So again wich teacher used chackra?

So basicly it lacks ground in kabbalistic teachings?

Problem with experiments is that they require thoughts and action

I dont use google. I prefer books.


----------



## David612 (Apr 17, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Kabbalah means tradition and diffrent teachers have diffrent interpatations of things. Nathan of Gazas idea of thoughfull/thoughtless light is one of the ideas.
> 
> So again wich teacher used chackra?
> 
> ...


While I appreciate your quest for source material, Any opinion on the original question?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 17, 2019)

David612 said:


> While I appreciate your quest for source material, Any opinion on the original question?



Plenty.

In a most general way it represent the creator and the creator and the harmony.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 17, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> >So again wich teacher used chackra?
> 
> It may be a surprise but the human race does progress in spiritual science as the planet progresses into each sign of the zodiac.



So why are you then using an old system wich is built upon certain set ideas?

Where in the kabbalistic texts are the chakras?

As there is a general trust in more of a material wiew of the world its obvious that the worlds in not evolving in anyway. Nothing is new under the sun in reality.


----------



## Winter (Apr 17, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> In the Kabbalistic  Tree of Life we have the Point within the Square, the Point within the Triangle and the Point within the Circle.
> 
> The Tree fits on the human so that the square and triangle are on the shoulders and the circle is just above the head - being the chakra just above the crown chakra.  Hence when a Freemason operates from the chakra above the crown chakra his/her consciousness is such that s/he cannot err in matters of importance.



Not the first time I've seen chakras linked with modern new age kabbalah. If it works for someone, great. But since kabbalah cannot be divested from Torah it ends up just being another new age self help program. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Winter (Apr 17, 2019)

coachn said:


> Interpretation out of context is paramount to malpractice.  What is the context?


Coach is right. The triangle within a circle has been used by numerous disciplines and organizations for so long that it could mean practically anything. From alchemy to christianity to illuminati, you name it.  Even alcoholics anonymous uses it.  Was there a specific context you were looking for?

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## 613 (Apr 17, 2019)

Winter said:


> ...The triangle within a circle has been used by numerous disciplines and organizations for so long that it could mean practically anything. From alchemy to christianity to illuminati, you name it.  Even alcoholics anonymous uses it...



Yes, Alcoholics Anonymous adopted the symbol of the triangle in the circle as its own in 1955, but in 1994 discontinued its use officially; it is still, however, recognized by the fellowship.  According to AA's own website, "the three legs of the triangle represented the Three Legacies of Recovery, Unity and Service, and the circle symbolized the world of A.A."  Those Legacies themselves, if my memory serves me correctly, stand for (or, allude to) the Twelve Steps (Recovery), the Twelve Traditions (Unity), and the Twelve Concepts (Service).
And, according to co-founder Bill Wilson in 1955, _“Above us floats a banner on which is inscribed the new symbol for A.A., a circle enclosing a triangle. The circle stands for the whole world of A.A., and the triangle stands for A.A.’s Three Legacies of Recovery, Unity, and Service. Within our wonderful new world, we have found freedom from our fatal obsession. That we have chose this particular symbol is perhaps no accident. The priests and seers of antiquity regarded the circle enclosing the triangle as a means of warding off the spirits of evil, and A.A.’s circle and triangle of Recovery, Unity, and Service has certainly meant all of that to us and much more.”_


----------



## David612 (Apr 17, 2019)

It’s easy enough for me to crack a book but I’m looking for your interpretation when presented the symbol.


----------



## Winter (Apr 17, 2019)

David612 said:


> It’s easy enough for me to crack a book but I’m looking for your interpretation when presented the symbol.


I'm going to interpret it differently depending on the context in which I find it. I don't think there is a single definition. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## David612 (Apr 17, 2019)

That’s okay-
I’m not looking for someone to read a book for me, just an initial impression.

No wrong answers-


----------



## coachn (Apr 17, 2019)

David612 said:


> That’s okay-
> I’m not looking for someone to read a book for me, just an initial impression.
> 
> No wrong answers-


Actually, interpretation out of context is sometimes deadly.  

My initial impression of your request is a black hole of out of context guessing.


----------



## David612 (Apr 18, 2019)

Winter said:


> Coach is right. The triangle within a circle has been used by numerous disciplines and organizations for so long that it could mean practically anything. From alchemy to christianity to illuminati, you name it.  Even alcoholics anonymous uses it.  Was there a specific context you were looking for?
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


I don’t see what coach says so I’ll take your word on that, while I know variations of the symbol have been used by many organisations/clubs/faiths/salsa dancing squads-what I was asking is how you gents interpret it- not asking anyone to crack reference texts, provide history or quote back something in an obscure text as we all have books and google but rather your own opinion of it based on the knowledge you have internalised and can draw on and what speaks to you the most.
It’s my experience that there seems to be a fear of being “wrong” so many wont venture a guess, go with their intuition or field an idea they have and instead stay silent for fear of being pointlessly called out for references or told they are wrong-I don’t see that as beneficial for anyone including the fraternity at large- 
I don’t see the harm in speculating on the possible meanings of a simple symbol that is familiar yet unspecified and a little ambiguous as a taking point.
If folk arnt up for it that’s fine, but I ask that they don’t derail this thread.


----------



## Winter (Apr 18, 2019)

David612 said:


> I don’t see what coach says so I’ll take your word on that, while I know variations of the symbol have been used by many organisations/clubs/faiths/salsa dancing squads-what I was asking is how you gents interpret it- not asking anyone to crack reference texts, provide history or quote back something in an obscure text as we all have books and google but rather your own opinion of it based on the knowledge you have internalised and can draw on and what speaks to you the most.
> It’s my experience that there seems to be a fear of being “wrong” so many wont venture a guess, go with their intuition or field an idea they have and instead stay silent for fear of being pointlessly called out for references or told they are wrong-I don’t see that as beneficial for anyone including the fraternity at large-
> I don’t see the harm in speculating on the possible meanings of a simple symbol that is familiar yet unspecified and a little ambiguous as a taking point.
> If folk arnt up for it that’s fine, but I ask that they don’t derail this thread.



So instead of trying to give some context to your question everyone is just "afraid of being wrong" or "not up to it"? I am sure you have seen by now that most of us who have responded to this thread are up for any kind of discussion on any topic.  Instead of insulting everyone who won't answer your vague and directionless question, maybe take the constructive criticism provided earlier and reform your question.


----------



## coachn (Apr 18, 2019)

David612 said:


> I don’t see what coach says ...


Yeah, I don't blame ya one bit for not wanting to listen to reason.  However, since you arnt up for seeing what I post, I'll respond for the benefit of the rest of us folks ;-)


David612 said:


> ...so I’ll take your word on that, while I know variations of the symbol have been used by many organisations/clubs/faiths/salsa dancing squads-what I was asking is how you gents interpret it- not asking anyone to crack reference texts, provide history or quote back something in an obscure text as we all have books and google but rather your own opinion of it based on the knowledge you have internalised and can draw on and what speaks to you the most.


Yeah, I know what you wanted, and it appears you don't want to hear that those responding are seeing flaws in the game you're offering and are calling you out on it.


David612 said:


> It’s my experience that there seems to be a fear of being “wrong” so many wont venture a guess, go with their intuition or field an idea they have and instead stay silent for fear of being pointlessly called out for references or told they are wrong-I don’t see that as beneficial for anyone including the fraternity at large-


Yeah, *experience* is funny like that, and so are hidden agendas.  People often don't respond to such queries not because of fear but because they realize *from experience *that it's pointless to provide unfounded and baseless conjecture; something that has unduly crippled this fraternity and the members within it from the very moment it was encouraged.  Hence the request for context.  Symbols out of context easily take on different meanings than those within context.  As an engineer, I know *from experience* that the very same symbol placed within one context often has an entirely different meaning within another. Context is everything when dealing with symbols.


David612 said:


> I don’t see the harm in speculating on the possible meanings of a simple symbol that is familiar yet unspecified and a little ambiguous as a taking point.


Yep, and those are the two main problems.  You don't see the harm and you're confusing speculation with conjecture.


David612 said:


> If folk arnt up for it that’s fine, but I ask that they don’t derail this thread.


It's not that they "arnt up for it".  They simple recognize what you are asking and not settling for less.


----------



## David612 (Apr 18, 2019)

Winter said:


> So instead of trying to give some context to your question everyone is just "afraid of being wrong" or "not up to it"? I am sure you have seen by now that most of us who have responded to this thread are up for any kind of discussion on any topic.  Instead of insulting everyone who won't answer your vague and directionless question, maybe take the constructive criticism provided earlier and reform your question.


I have provided context, it’s the way you read it based on your knowledge and what you have retained in your study as I have said in the previous post. 
Again if you think it’s directionless you don’t need to participate as simply repeating what you read from where i tell u to read it from is not interesting as i will have already seen it.
Additionally I don’t see how asking for an opinion constitutes insulting everyone but I think you may be taking an unnecessarily argumentative position so I’ll just add you to my ignore list.


----------



## coachn (Apr 18, 2019)

David612 said:


> I have provided context, it’s the way you read it based on your knowledge and what you have retained in your study as I have said in the previous post.
> Again if you think it’s directionless you don’t need to participate as simply repeating what you read from where i tell u to read it from is not interesting as i will have already seen it.


<yawn>


----------



## Bloke (Apr 18, 2019)

coachn said:


> Actually, interpretation out of context is sometimes deadly.
> 
> My initial impression of your request is a black hole of out of context guessing.



"Deadly" might be a bit strong, but doesn't every hypothesis start with a guess or theory ?


----------



## Bloke (Apr 19, 2019)

David612 said:


> I’m curious to how you gents interpret the equilateral Triangle contained within the point within a circle as per the attached picture (though it lacks the point)



With symbol of a circle with a dot in the center is a" circumpunct"

"Interpret" is a key word, and right now as a look at it, I see the triangle as a symbol of strength and the divine and the circle as a symbol of the infinite - so in  short, how the GAOTU in at the center of the infinite. Of course, if you add a point within the circle to make it is circumpunct, then, to me, it represents conduct and with a triangle in the middle, how our moral (perhaps even spiritual and religious) standards should guide our actions.

Thinking on this for a moment - if we take the triangle to represent the GAOTU, that might be Absolute Truth, and if the circumpunct (bearing in mind the Compasses as a working tool) Relative Truth, true because it reflects how we act, or perhaps more comprehension... but then wouldn't the circle be within the triangle ? Maybe the missing dot in the middle is the most interesting element of all because it is within the Circle and the Triangle.


----------



## coachn (Apr 19, 2019)

Bloke said:


> "Deadly" might be a bit strong,


When you scrape the brains of a man off the road because he misunderstood a symbol that was presented out of context, you can better understand from whence I come.


Bloke said:


> ...but doesn't every hypothesis start with a guess or theory ?


An Educated Guess or a Well-founded theory, yes.    However, putting on a cape does not give one superpowers.


----------



## Winter (Apr 19, 2019)

I think it looks like two of the three Deadly Hallows. Though the circle really should be inside the triangle. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 19, 2019)

Winter said:


> I think it looks like two of the three Deadly Hallows. Though the circle really should be inside the triangle.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



“My Brother, as you have passed the First Deathly Hallow I present you this cloak...”


----------



## David612 (Apr 19, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> “My Brother, as you have passed the First Deathly Hallow I present you this cloak...”


I thought the same initially too lol


----------



## David612 (Apr 19, 2019)

Bloke said:


> With symbol of a circle with a dot in the center is a" circumpunct"
> 
> "Interpret" is a key word, and right now as a look at it, I see the triangle as a symbol of strength and the divine and the circle as a symbol of the infinite - so in  short, how the GAOTU in at the center of the infinite. Of course, if you add a point within the circle to make it is circumpunct, then, to me, it represents conduct and with a triangle in the middle, how our moral (perhaps even spiritual and religious) standards should guide our actions.
> 
> Thinking on this for a moment - if we take the triangle to represent the GAOTU, that might be Absolute Truth, and if the circumpunct (bearing in mind the Compasses as a working tool) Relative Truth, true because it reflects how we act, or perhaps more comprehension... but then wouldn't the circle be within the triangle ? Maybe the missing dot in the middle is the most interesting element of all because it is within the Circle and the Triangle.


Thank you for your interpretation bloke- very articulate.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm a licensed professional land surveyor. The first thing I saw was the symbol for a classic geodetic vertical control monument. Heh...oh well


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 21, 2019)

Brother_Steve said:


> I'm a licensed professional land surveyor. The first thing I saw was the symbol for a classic geodetic vertical control monument. Heh...oh well



D-oh, yes! THAT was the feeling scratching at my brain! Been too many years...


----------



## jermy Bell (Apr 28, 2019)

Looks like the deathly Hallows from Harry Potter. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------

